# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A funksionon Partia Demokratike e Shqiperise?

## DYDRINAS

A funksionon Partia Demokratike e Shqiperise?

A ka dijeni dikush qe te na ktheje nje pergjigje, nese funksionon apo jo PDSH?

----------


## kleadoni

Joooooo!  Aspak, vetem demokraci qe s'ka!

----------


## DYDRINAS

Politika shqiptare ka deshtuar ne procesin e integrimit, ka deshtuar ne luften kunder korrupsionit, ka deshtuar ne sistemin e drejtesise, ka nje rigjallerim te krimit te te gjitha llojeve, etj.

A duhet qe qeveria shqiptare te beje ndryshime ne kabinetin qeveritar?

A eshte dikush pergjegjes per deshtimet?

A duhet qe PD te behet aktive dhe te shkunde pluhurin apo keshtu duhet lene deri ne vitin e ardhshem?

----------


## derjansi

dydrins duhet ta dish shum mir se ne shqipni kur ni parti merr pushtetin ajo pushon se egzistumi sepse kret e kan menejn ke naj post ose ke naj tender

kur dalin ne opozit riorganizohen me qellim te morin pushtetin e te corganizohen prap

----------


## DYDRINAS

> dydrins duhet ta dish shum mir se ne shqipni kur ni parti merr pushtetin ajo pushon se egzistumi sepse kret e kan menejn ke naj post ose ke naj tender
> 
> kur dalin ne opozit riorganizohen me qellim te morin pushtetin e te corganizohen prap


Derjans une e kam te qarte kete dhe nga pervoja e deritashme çdo pushtet ne Shqiperi nis e degjeneron pa i kapur 100 ditet e para!

----------


## DYDRINAS

Shqiperise i duhet nje transformim rrenjesor politik e me pas ne te gjitha fushat, duke nisur nga administrata shteterore.

Une e urrej paaftesine dhe çoroditjen e administrates shqiptare!

Ne Shqiperi administrata e lodh shqiptarin, ja merzit shpirtin, nuk i zgjidh asgje, e sorollat, nuk e pret dhe udhezon!

----------


## baaroar

Ja bën Sala një hajgare në mbledhjen e grupit parlamentar të PD dhe të gjithë bëjnë sikur qeshin.
Zgjohet i xhindosur e vjell vrerë aty dhe ngrihen vrikë komisionet hetimore t'i marrin hakun.
I pjell mushka për projekte fantastiko-shkencore e frymëzohen komisionet që kryeson PD

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Ja bën Sala një hajgare në mbledhjen e grupit parlamentar të PD dhe të gjithë bëjnë sikur qeshin.
> Zgjohet i xhindosur e vjell vrerë aty dhe ngrihen vrikë komisionet hetimore t'i marrin hakun.
> I pjell mushka për projekte fantastiko-shkencore e frymëzohen komisionet që kryeson PD


Pikerisht! Eshte krijuar kulti i individit dhe s'ka burre nene qe e shkaterron, si ne PD ashtu dhe ne PS.

Une jam 1, une jam ideja, une jam partia, une jam shteti, une jam gjithçka!

1 merret me boren e akullin, me zjarrfikesat, me policet, me doganieret, me rruget, me punesimet, me ekonomine, me bujqesine, me transportin, me detin, me reren, me pemet frutore, me malet, me kripen, me gazin, me doktoret, me fajesine e pafajesine, me te gjitha a thua se ne kete vend nuk ka qeveritare e nuk ka institucione!

Kujt i nevojitet nje vend ne te cilin institucionet kane drejtues formale?

Qindra, per te mos thene mijera, djem e vajza qe mbarojne studimet ne Shqiperi dhe jashte, detyrohen qe te behen ura partiake, qe te mund te punesohen diku ne administrate!

Ku justifikohen ato miliona shpenzime qe ben shoqeria dhe familja shqiptare per studimet e tyre?

----------


## baaroar

Shoqëria shqiptare ka rrëshqitur nga binarët, gradualisht nga 1997 e deri më sot.
Ajo që më shqetëson janë këto fakte me të cilat përballemi çdo ditë, nuk mbulohet dielli me shoshë...
- është rritur frikshëm krimi
- aksidentet ndodhin me një normë të llahtarshme
- është rritur analfabetizmi
- po shkatërrohet mjedisi barbarisht
- produkti intelektual lë shumë për të dëshiruar
- problemi i pazgjidhur i pronave ka gjeneruar me mijëra konflikte
- njerëzit nuk besojnë aspak në sistemin e drejtësisë
- është rritur skajshëm niveli i varfërisë, sidomos në zonat e thella.
- po shkatërrohen, po vidhen e po lihen plotësisht pas dore monumentet e trashëgimisë kulturore
- kompanitë e huaja po zhvasin burimet natyrore të këtij vend
- edhe pse pas mbi 20 vjetësh tranzicion, vazhdojmë të qeverisemi ende
nga bashkëpunëtorë të ngushtë të ish Sigurimit
- etj... etj...

----------


## EuroStar1

> Shoqëria shqiptare ka rrëshqitur nga binarët, gradualisht nga 1997 e deri më sot.
> Ajo që më shqetëson janë këto fakte me të cilat përballemi çdo ditë, nuk mbulohet dielli me shoshë...
> - është rritur frikshëm krimi
> - aksidentet ndodhin me një normë të llahtarshme
> - është rritur analfabetizmi
> - po shkatërrohet mjedisi barbarisht
> - produkti intelektual lë shumë për të dëshiruar
> - problemi i pazgjidhur i pronave ka gjeneruar me mijëra konflikte
> - njerëzit nuk besojnë aspak në sistemin e drejtësisë
> ...


+

Mbi 70% e puntoreve qe punojne ne privat jane pa sigurime, pjesa tjeter qe eshte e siguruar, firmat i kan bere nje page minimale per tu ikur taksave dhe kur i siguruari ka nevoje per kredi , nuk e mer dot pasi nuk e mbulon me pagen qe eshte regjistruar edhe pse pagen mund ta kete dy here me te larte ne realitet, ai eshte siguruar me gjysem rroge.

Sherbimet mjeksore dhe stafi perkates jane te korruptuar dhe ne nje shkalle te ulet profesionale

Farmacite shesin ilace te skaduara, duke ju nderruar datat e skadimit dhe ilacet jane jo efektive

Policia rrugore vazhdon mitmarrjen

Kompanit e sigurimeve nuk paguajn vleren e demshperblimeve reale, por te sorollasin nje vit per te mare 40 ose 50 % te vleres se demit te shkaktuar

Kualidimi i makinave ne vend vazhdon te kaloje makina ne gjendje te dobet teknike kundrejt shumave 3000 dhe 5000 leke te reja ( per rrjedhoje edhe aksidente per defekte teknike )

Ne qytetin e Shijakut jane vjedhur te gjitha kabllot e linjave ndricuese te qytetit, kjo dukuri edhe ne vende te tjera. Shijaku ishte mbuluar i teri me ndricim, nderkohe sot asnje rrugice e shijakut nuk ndricohet.

Asistencat sociale edhe pse qesharake, jane inekzistente.

Intelektualet dhe te sapo mbaruarit e universiteteve po largohen me te shpejte nga shqiperia. Popullata gjithashtu permes bashkimeve familjare apo variante te tjera qe u mundesojne largimin nga ky vend pa prespektive

Ky eshte nje kolaps 20 vjecare dhe do te jete gjithmone deri ne boshatisjen e Shqiperise

----------


## DYDRINAS

PD duhet te ndeze motorat, qe perkthehet me shqip ajo duhet te nise ndryshimet ne kabinetin qeveritar dhe te ringjalle strukturen KOP ne te cilen te afrohen te gjithe ato te rinj dhe te reja qe jane diplomuar dhe qe jane te gatshem te japin ndihmesen e tyre per modernizimin e jetes politike te PD dhe nje ndihmese ende me te rendesishme per modernizimin e te gjithe shoqerise shqiptare.

----------


## landi45

vetem emrin ka parti demokratike


ama demokraci ne te ska

ajo eshte pertia e saliut hahahaha

----------


## Station

E mo DYDRINS ka dal ndonjë llaf nga brënda që po i tundet karrigia Saliut mo?? :perqeshje: 

Se sa her ka ndonjë shënjë fillon me kritika kundër Partis D dhe kryetarit Ti dhe sapo Sala hidhet në kundërsulm dhe fiton bëhesh "bojaxhi" dhe fillon nga furçat. :sarkastik:

----------


## OPARI

> PD duhet te ndeze motorat, qe perkthehet me shqip ajo duhet te nise ndryshimet ne kabinetin qeveritar dhe te ringjalle strukturen KOP ne te cilen te afrohen te gjithe ato te rinj dhe te reja qe jane diplomuar dhe qe jane te gatshem te japin ndihmesen e tyre per modernizimin e jetes politike te PD dhe nje ndihmese ende me te rendesishme per modernizimin e te gjithe shoqerise shqiptare.




I ndez CILJETA me GERTA KOCI  (nuk e di ne jame i saket ne emrat)motorrat e PD

----------


## DYDRINAS

> E mo DYDRINS ka dal ndonjë llaf nga brënda që po i tundet karrigia Saliut mo??
> 
> Se sa her ka ndonjë shënjë fillon me kritika kundër Partis D dhe kryetarit Ti dhe sapo Sala hidhet në kundërsulm dhe fiton bëhesh "bojaxhi" dhe fillon nga furçat.


Ne nje parti politike duhet qe te luhet si ne futboll, pra markim zonal ose tek e tek, por edhe stili i kombinuar.

PD ka mbet ne markim zonal dhe po i le kundershtarit politik shume hapesire. Une jam per markim tek e tek dhe ushtrim presingu politik, por gjithnje brenda rregullave te lojes.

Besoj se u qartesove!

----------


## Geri Tr

Ti e quan parti,une e quaj teater marionetash.Ti e quan aktivizim,une e quaj terheqje spangosh.
Kuptimi ''parti'' as qe nuk ekziston sepse nuk ka bashkepunim por llustrim kepucesh dhe lirim langonjesh te komanduar.Kjo farse qe quhet PD ka mbijetuar me ligjet e xhungles,te zhvatjes si morale aq edhe materiale,te perrallave me nje ''mbret'' dhe parajses me veshet e gomarit.

----------


## landi45

pd nukeshte parti

po mbreteri e sali rrumpalles

----------


## Lexuesi_

Jo  nuk funksionon, me kan me funksionu e kish pushtetin ne dore.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## skender76

> A funksionon Partia Demokratike e Shqiperise?
> 
> A ka dijeni dikush qe te na ktheje nje pergjigje, nese funksionon apo jo PDSH?




Sot funksionon me mir se me pare, kjo esht e sigurt, e shofim t'gjith.

Thujse kan arrit ne nivelin e t'PS-se, por i duhet edhe ca koh...

Arsyet pse po funksionon jan shum...
Por themeli i kti funksionimi, esht vjedhja...
Po-po, esht vjedhja qe u esht ber dhe po u behet shqiptarve, me prona, me miniera, me toka, me bregdete, me biznese, e sa e sa te tjera.....
Shtresat e larta t'PD-se jane te gjith milioner ( milionere me  behet fjala..)
Pra, e kan kuptu qe duhet te rrin t'bashkum, se nryshe e hane....  



Por prap e perseris se t'PS-se jan me t'evolum se t'PD-se ne ket drejtim...

----------


## altint71

Absolutisht jo .Pd eshte duke shkaterru vendin ,korrupsion e krime perdit.
Ndertime e beton pa asnje kriter arkitetoniko e  shtim i familjeve te farfera.
Asistenca mjekesore skandal.

----------

